# BILBAO | Projects & Construction



## belatz (Mar 6, 2007)

*Iberdrola Tower* 165 m. (Offices)

Author: Cesar Pelli
Status: Under construction
Finished: 2011










*Bolueta Towers:* (Residential)










Author: Idom- Acxt studio
Status: Under construction
Finished: 2011










*Masterplan for Zorrotzaurre* (Offices and Residential)

Author: Zaha Hadid

The works will prolong from 2008 to 2020. It's the transformation of a depressed industrial area into a brand new commercial and residential district for 30.000 people.



















The towers at first line will be the BBK tower and the World Trade Center Bilbao, the definitive designs and talls of this buildings will be shown during the next months.

Housing:










*New football Stadium*

UEFA 5 star stadium for 56.000 people (all seaten)
Author: IDOM-ACXT Studio
finished: 2011



















*Isozaki Atea* 2 x 83 m

Author: Arata Isozaki
Status: Under construction
Finished: December 2008










*Bilbao-Loiu international airport*

Author: Santiago Calatrava
Status: Finished the first phase, the second phase (expansion in a 40% of the passengers terminal and the creation of a cargo terminal) is under construction.
Finished: 2011



















*La Alhóndiga*

Cultural and leisure center.

Author: Philippe Starck
Status: Under construction
Finished: 2009



















*University of Deusto Library*

Author: Rafael Moneo
Status: Under construction
Finished: November 2008











*Fronton Bizkaia* (Pelota Court)
Author: Javier Gastón
Status:under construction
Finished: 2009




















*New Sports Palace*

Author: IDOM-ACXT
Capacity:8.500
Status:under construction
Finished: 2009



















*Metro Bilbao*

Author: Norman Foster
Status: Lines 1 and 2 finished, Line 3 under construction, Lines 4 and 5 projected.
Finished: Line 3, 2012.



















*IMQ Hospital*

Author:Carlos Ferrater
Status: Under construction
Finished: 2010










*Euskalduna Palace*(expansion)

Due to the success of this new congress center and concert hall with only 9 years of life the authorities have decided an expansion of 1500 m2 more.

It has been awarded as builiding of the year 1999 in Spain and best Congress center of the world in 2003 (Apex award)


----------



## Btxr_art (Jun 17, 2007)

*Basque Health Department* (just finished)

Author: Coll Barreu























































Pics from http://www.worldarchitecturenews.com/index.php?fuseaction=wanappln.projectview&upload_id=10406


----------



## jazair000 (Oct 3, 2008)

i like this project

bilbao is my favorite city of spain 
especially guggenheim museum


----------



## Amrafel (Nov 26, 2006)

Isozakis highrises are great


----------



## belatz (Mar 6, 2007)

Although it's not at Bilbao but at Durango, a city at 25 km from Bilbao, here I let you some pics about Zaha Hadid's project for the railway station and the surroundings towers.


----------



## jayo (Aug 30, 2007)

Bilbao looks like a place i want to visit.
Nice projects.
And some really unique designs.


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

yeah I love Bilbao too. Some great projects!


----------



## Phobos (Sep 14, 2003)

The number of good projects in this city is incredible!

Gehry,Zaha,Calatrava,Pelli,... :drool:


----------



## skytrax (Nov 12, 2006)

:master:


----------



## lesart (Nov 22, 2007)

OMG... the Basque Health Department is just WOW!!


----------



## jayo (Aug 30, 2007)

I just looked through this again.
I just wish some of the English cities could take a leaf out of bilbao's book and create some more daring designs.


----------



## belatz (Mar 6, 2007)

The new bridges 1997-2008

Zubi-Zuri (Santiago Calatrava)





















La Salve (reform), Daniel Buren



















Father Arrupe (Javier Gastón)



















Euskalduna (Javier Manterola)




























La Punta (Javier Manterola)


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

any news on that 150m tower planned for Bilbao?


----------



## P05 (Aug 24, 2005)

Andre_Filipe said:


> any news on that 150m tower planned for Bilbao?


The tower will have 160m. It has been under construction from well over a year now.

April 8 status:


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

I dont mean that tower, but another project. Dont think its been approved yet but I dont have much info on it


----------



## Erebus555 (Apr 21, 2006)

There is a lot of high quality architecture coming out of Bilbao - especially the bridges, which are fantastic.


----------



## Izo (Aug 19, 2006)

Endavant Bilbo!!! kay:
Lovely projects, specially Fronton Bilbao, Zorrotzaure Masterplan and the building of the Basque Health Department.


----------



## Btxr_art (Jun 17, 2007)

Andre_Filipe said:


> I dont mean that tower, but another project. Dont think its been approved yet but I dont have much info on it


I think you mean "Puerta Bilbao", its not really in Bilbao, but its in the metropolitan area (in Barakaldo town (the second largest city with 100,000 inh))










There has been some problems, first of all, they present an horrible tower and the major of the city decline to do that in his city, so they had to make a new proposal.










But during they were making the new proposal the company was near the bankrupt and two saving banks had to buy the lands of the project and know these banks say that they will continue if there was a higher density.
So now they are doing the new proposal with higher density (but its suppose that the tower will still going to be 150m high but with new design)


----------



## Btxr_art (Jun 17, 2007)

*Firefighter and Local Police New Headquarters*

Its near Fronton Bizkaia and New Sports Palace

Author: Coll Barreu
Status: U/C
Finished: 2010




























*New Building for the City Hall*

Author: IMB architects
Status: U/C


----------



## Btxr_art (Jun 17, 2007)

*Five proposals for Garellano urbanistic planning* (photos of Petxi, P05 and mines)

One of them would be chosen by a jury. Garellano (dark red) its in the Southwest part of the city, near San Mamés stadium (orange), Basque Public University (dark blue), future San Mames Stadium and Basque Public University expansion (in purple and where old stadium is), Basurto Hospital (light red), Main bus station (yellow), Basque television headquarter (green) and not so far from Zorrozaurre plan (light blue).









*Carlos Ferrater/Luis Dominguez*

















*Junquera Arquitectos SLP*

















*MVRDV/GRAS/IA+B*

















*Rogers Stirk Harbour + Partners*

















*Suárez & Santas Arquitectos*


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

the last 3 proposals are the best. Rogers Stirk is my favourite one, although the MVDRV one is kinda cool looking, but only one high-rise.


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

So many great and futuristic projects! Congratulations Bilbao:cheers:


----------



## Kosko (Oct 19, 2004)

*ABANDOIBARRA AREA*





*Torre Iberdrola (165m)*
Author: César Pelli
Status: Under construction
Finished: 2011









 

*Museo Guggenheim Bilbao (Guggenheim Bilbao Museum)*
Author: Frank O. Gehry 
Status: Completed
Finished: 1997










*Palacio de Congresos y de la Música Euskalduna (Euskalduna Conference Centre and Concert Hall)*
Author: Federico Soriano & Dolores Palacios
Status: Completed / In project of expansion
Finished: 1999 (Expansion in 2012)





















*Biblioteca Universidad de Deusto (University of Deusto Library)*
Author: Rafael Moneo
Status: Completed
Finished: 2008



















*Paraninfo de la Universidad del País Vasco (Paranimf of the University of The Basque Country)*
Author: Álvaro Siza
Status: Under construction
Finished: 2010






























*Hotel Sheraton Bilbao*
Author: Ricardo Legorreta
Status: Completed
Finished: 2004



















*Centro Comercial Zubiarte (Zubiarte Shopping Mall)*
Author: Robert AM Stern
Status: Completed
Finished: 2004



















*Apartments*


----------



## riga (Apr 17, 2009)

*riga*

Dear friend can you tell which construction companies are more active now


----------



## Huti (Nov 13, 2008)

beautiful projects


----------



## Btxr_art (Jun 17, 2007)

*Construction updates*

The new building for the city hall



cholo3pa said:


> 26/07/2009


New sports palace



Kosko said:


>


Some more news are that the winner of Garellano's urbanistic plan has been Rogers Stirk Harbour + Partners (the height of the towers are wrong, they are 30m less so only the tallest one would be +100m). Now each architect group that has participate will desing each tower of the urbanistic plan
And some more news are that Zaha Hadid will design the future BBK saving bank headquarter in Zorrozaurre masterpan (her urbanistic plan) that it will be like 20 floors tall.


----------



## MasterGas (Jan 15, 2009)

I love Bilbo!

Is my second home and I just love it!
So many things to see and wonder around.

Actually I have a similar thread about Bilbao at MXScrapers lol.

Cheers and Aurrera BILBO!


----------



## P05 (Aug 24, 2005)

Bilbao Arena pavillion. Construction status in late June.



inzagi7 said:


> Esta la pongo en los dos hilos...


----------



## Luo (Aug 5, 2007)

The quality of all the projects of Bilbao is awesome. Congrats to this beautiful city!

:cheers:


----------



## AdemA (Sep 19, 2002)

Here u can find a *video with the main projects in Bilbao updated to Feb 2009*





Is in spanish but i think is easy to understand with the images.

For more information *Bilbao Under Construction Blog* and *Facebook*


----------



## AdemA (Sep 19, 2002)

*ROMO CULTURE HOUSE​*


AdemA said:


> *Kultur Etxea de Romo: Acantilados metálicos para albergar cultura.​*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*MORE INFO​*


----------



## AdemA (Sep 19, 2002)

*NEW GETXO THEATRE​*


AdemA said:


> *Nuevo Getxo Antzokia, proyecto definitivo​*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*MORE INFO​*


----------



## AdemA (Sep 19, 2002)

*GARELLANO PROJECT (Richard Rogers)

5 Residential Towers (36fl-24fl /116-80metres)​http://bilbaoenconstruccion.nireblo...operacion-garellano-el-ganador-richard-rogers*http://bilbaoenconstruccion.nireblo...operacion-garellano-el-ganador-richard-rogers


AdemA said:


> And the winner is...
> 
> se trasladará mañana al consejo de Bilbao Ría 2000
> *El jurado elige el diseño de Richard Rogers para la zona residencial de Garellano
> ...


*MORE INFO​*


----------



## AdemA (Sep 19, 2002)

*Pozokoetxe, San Fausto & Bidebieta Project (UN Studio)​*



AdemA said:


> *Masterplan Definitivo de Pozokoetxe, San Fausto y Bidebieta en Basauri. UNStudio*


*MORE INFO​*


----------



## AdemA (Sep 19, 2002)

*BISCAY SQUARE OFFICE BUILDING (F. SORIANO)​*


AdemA said:


> *Edificio Plaza Bizkaia, Federico Soriano​*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*MORE INFO​*


----------



## AdemA (Sep 19, 2002)

*CAMPOS ELISEOS THEATRE​*



AdemA said:


> *Teatro Campos Elíseos de Bilbao: Reinaugurado más de un Siglo después*
> 
> 
> Resultado final:
> ...


*MORE INFO​*


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi (Apr 17, 2010)

Wow!


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

beautiful projects


----------



## AdemA (Sep 19, 2002)

*NEW CENTRAL STATION (High Speed Train, Metro, Train, Tram, Bus...)​*


> *Entrada del TAV a Bilbao: Fomento presenta la Intermodal de Abando​*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*MORE INFO​*


----------



## AdemA (Sep 19, 2002)

*IMQ HOSPITAL​*



AdemA said:


> *Centro IMQ​*
> http://bilbaoenconstruccion.nireblo...as-de-la-nueva-clinica-imq-ferrater-y-casares
> 
> 
> ...





AdemA said:


> * Evolución de las obras en los últimos meses:*
> 
> *Octubre 2010*
> 
> ...


*MORE INFO​*


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

Fantastic projects for this wonderful city


----------



## LAZO (Nov 7, 2007)

Great projects, great city.. I'm in love.


----------



## AdemA (Sep 19, 2002)

*NEW SAN MAMÉS STADIUM (Capacity: 55.500)​*


AdemA said:


> *Nuevo Estadio San Mamés: Presentado el Proyecto Definitivo. ACXT​*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*MORE INFO​*


----------



## amsl (Sep 15, 2009)

Great projects for Bilbao!


----------



## AdemA (Sep 19, 2002)

*IDOM INC. HEADQUARTERS​*



AdemA said:


> *Nueva Sede de Idom: Antiguo Depósito Franco de Elorrieta, Masterplan de Zorrozaurre.​*
> Antiguo Depósito Franco de Elorrieta:
> 
> 
> ...





AdemA said:


> *Obras nueva Sede Idom en el antiguo Depósito Franco de Elorrieta​*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*MORE INFO​*


----------



## AdemA (Sep 19, 2002)

*ALHÓNDIGA BILBAO CULTURAL & LEISURE CENTER​*



AdemA said:


> *Alhondiga Bilbao: Cultura, Deporte, Relax, Entretenimiento...​*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Rebax said:


> Os pongo unas fotillos que puede sacar con el edificio aún en obras:
> Alhóndiga Bilbao​(Abril 2010)​
> 
> 
> ...





AdemA said:


> *Alhóndiga Bilbao: Diversidad y diseño bajo el mismo techo.​*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
MORE INFO​*


----------



## AdemA (Sep 19, 2002)

*Drawbridge for a new Tramway Line*​



AdemA said:


> TRANSPORTE PÚBLICO
> *El tranvía que unirá Leioa y Sestao tomará forma a lo largo de 2011
> 
> Transportes adjudica por 560.000 euros la redacción del proyecto, que incluye un puente elevable para 'salvar' la ría​*
> ...


*
MORE INFO​*


----------



## AdemA (Sep 19, 2002)

*Amézola Neighborhood*​



AdemA said:


> *Amézola: Un nuevo barrio sobre las vías​*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
MORE INFO​*


----------



## AdemA (Sep 19, 2002)

*Bilbao Arena​*


AdemA said:


> *Bilbao Arena*, a poco más de una semana de su inauguración
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mças imçagenes de *El Correo:*



AdemA said:


> Primer partido en el Bilbao Arena:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





unaibarakaldo said:


> Integrado con el entorno...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





unaibarakaldo said:


> Una foto del BLOG de Jorge Allende... --> http://fotografiadearquitectura-jorgeallende.blogspot.com/


*MORE INFO​*


----------



## AdemA (Sep 19, 2002)

*Basque Public University Technological Campus​*



> Se trata de 3 nuevos edificios que se construirán rodeando el futuro Estadio San Mamés y que, junto con la actual Escuela de Ingenieros, compondrán el Campus Tecnológico de San Mamés. Son los siguientes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*More Info​*


----------



## AdemA (Sep 19, 2002)

*MINING MUSEUM​*



AdemA said:


> *Parque Cultural de la Minería de Euskadi, IMB Arquitectos.​*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Unai Fdz. de Betoño said:


> Pasa den larunbatean ateratako argazki bat:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*MORE INFO​*


----------



## AdemA (Sep 19, 2002)

*AUTOMOTIVE INTELLIGENCE CENTER​*


AdemA said:


> *AIC: Arquitectura inteligente para el cerebro de la automoción vasca.​*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





AdemA said:


> *Actualización de las obras 28/06/08​*
> 
> 
> 
> ...






MasterGas said:


> Ya tenía tiempo esperando mostrar las mejores fotos de este centro que para mí es de los más perrones del mundo!!
> Se encuentra a 15 o 20 minutos del centro de Bilbao en le barrio de Boroa de la comunidad adjunta de Amorebieta-Etxano que esta todavía dentro de la zona metropolitana de Bilbao Bizkaia.
> 
> 
> ...


*MORE INFO​*


----------



## AdemA (Sep 19, 2002)

*PUNTA ZORROZA URBAN DEVELOPMENT: 3 Choices​*




AdemA said:


> *Punta Zorroza: 3 alternativas de desarrollo urbanístico*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*MORE INFO​*


----------



## AdemA (Sep 19, 2002)

*Metro and Tram Expansion*



> *Ampliación de la Red de Metro y Tranvía. Act 2011*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*MORE INFO*


----------



## AdemA (Sep 19, 2002)

*Tram & Iberdrola Tower​*(26/03/11)







*Original Size​*


----------



## Stanpolitan (Jul 14, 2005)

Gotta love the innovative spirit of Euskadi and Bilbao!


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

Really hope they chose Project 3 for Zorroza


----------



## BG_PATRIOT (Apr 23, 2006)

The Automotive Intelligence Center / ACXT is exactly the kind of investment that need to happen in Spain. kay: Really gorgeous building :applause:


----------



## AdemA (Sep 19, 2002)

*Uribekosta Public Hospital​*


AdemA said:


> Un nuevo hospital público para el Bilbao Metropolitano:
> 
> *Hospital de Uribe Kosta: comienza su construcción​*
> 
> ...


*More Info​*


----------



## AdemA (Sep 19, 2002)

*Euskadi Square, March 2011​*








*Original Size*​
*More Images*


----------



## AdemA (Sep 19, 2002)

*Iberdrola Tower, March 2011​*








*Original Size*









*Original Size*​
*More Images*


----------



## AdemA (Sep 19, 2002)

*New Basque Pelota Court​*


AdemA said:


> *Frontón Bizkaia Trinkete y Kirol Etxea​*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*MORE INFO​*


----------



## AdemA (Sep 19, 2002)

Todays banner:

*"BILBO MMX" by Jesus Mari Lazkano​*








*Original Size​*​


----------



## AdemA (Sep 19, 2002)

*Culture House and Library in Ortuella​*




























*Más imágenes y datos*[/QUOTE]



Asiertxo said:


> *OKE Ortuellako Kultur Etxea, Casa de la Cultura de Ortuella.*
> 
> *Asi es... a 10 de Abril de 2011:*


*More Info​*


----------



## absalon (Apr 26, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5740382044/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5739827877/sizes/l/in/set-72157626764688068/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5742233121/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pikasteperotegustara/5743530944/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## AdemA (Sep 19, 2002)

*City Hall Building Expansion​*


AdemA said:


> *Ampliación del Ayuntamiento: El Edificio San Agustín se abre a la ciudadanía.​*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*MORE INFO​*


----------



## AdemA (Sep 19, 2002)

*Pinosolo Sports Centre​*


> *Centro Deportivo Pinosolo. Joaquim Pujol.​*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AdemA (Sep 19, 2002)

*BBK Residential Complex​*



> *Centro BBK “Reina de La Paz” de Sarriko, ACXT​*
> 
> 
> > Hace ya un par de años el edificio que albergaba la Residencia Reina de la Paz en Sarriko fue derruido. Databa del año 1975 y no es que fuera un inmueble especialmente atractivo. Contaba con 11 plantas y una capacidad para 325 usuarios. En principio, no hablamos de la típica construcción que tiene todas las papeletas para ser derribada pero, al no cumplir la normativa del Gobierno Vasco en esta materia (las habitaciones son 90cms más pequeñas de lo estipulado en la norma), la BBK decidió tirarlo abajo para levantar un edificio de nueva planta.
> ...


*MORE INFO​*


----------



## AdemA (Sep 19, 2002)

*Buenavista Health Centre​*



AdemA said:


> *Centro de Salud Buenavista, ASGA Arquitectos​*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*MORE INFO​*


----------



## Amrafel (Nov 26, 2006)

How is it possible, that there is so much of good architecture in so small city? :applause:

I hope there will come also the "Bilbao effect" in Bratislava. We have a project by Zaha Hadid announced, so we will see


----------



## AdemA (Sep 19, 2002)

^^The municipality has only 355.000 inhabitants (its surface is very small, happens the same with Paris or Barcelona) but the city itself comes close to 1 million and its the most important city of the north Spain and one of the most important cities in the country.


----------



## AdemA (Sep 19, 2002)

*IDOM HEADQUARTERS​*


> *Fotografías de la Nueva Sede de Idom, ACXT​*
> 
> 
> > Hoy es el primer día de los más de 700 empleados de Idom en su nueva sede bilbaína. La empresa ha aprovechado este puente para hacer la mudanza desde sus oficinas de Lehendakari Agirre a su flamante inmueble de la ribera del Canal de Deusto en San Ignacio.
> ...


*MORE INFO​*


----------



## AdemA (Sep 19, 2002)

We have ggod news for those buildings: works will start this year and first housings will be finished in 2014

*BOLUETA RESIDENTIAL TOWERS​*


AdemA said:


> *Torres Bolueta, los residenciales más altos de Euskadi*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





AdemA said:


> *Bloque RE 1-A, 28 plantas, primero en construcción junto con el RE 1-B​*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*MORE INFO​*


----------



## AdemA (Sep 19, 2002)

*BILBAO PORT​*

*Amazing video of the port​*







*MORE INFO​*


----------



## AdemA (Sep 19, 2002)

*Iberdrola Tower Time Lapse​*







> A continuación os mostraré un vídeo un poco especial que he realizado. Hace unas semanas hice unas cuantas series de fotografías desde diferentes puntos de la ciudad. Sobre todo, me centré en la Torre Iberdrola y alrededores.


*Artículo completo*


----------



## Duomot (May 3, 2004)

Wonderful! Thank you AdemA for your continuous updates!


----------



## AdemA (Sep 19, 2002)

*Health and Medical University*​



> *Polo Médico-Sanitario: Nueva Facultad de Medicina en Basurto​*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*MORE INFO*​


----------



## AdemA (Sep 19, 2002)

Some panoramas of the city:

*Bilbao: Un mar de luces entre las montañas​*








_bg fotografía_









_bg fotografía_​
*Más imágenes en bg fotografía*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

beautiful projects and pictures!


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

AdemA said:


> *City Hall Building Expansion​*
> 
> 
> *MORE INFO​*


nice.


----------



## AdemA (Sep 19, 2002)

*ANIDA HOUSINGS IN SARRIKO, ACXT​*



AdemA said:


> Nuevo edificio residencial en la parcela que deja libre el Antiguo Centro de Datos del BBVA. Este proyecto se ubica junto a otros dos importantes proyectos en este barrio:
> 
> 
> *Centro BBK, ACXT*
> ...


*MORE INFO​*


----------



## AdemA (Sep 19, 2002)

*The Ribera Market Renovation​*



> *Fotografías del Nuevo Mercado de la Ribera​*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*MORE INFO​*


----------



## AdemA (Sep 19, 2002)

*Naturgas Headquarters​*


> A finales de 2011 os mostrábamos el *proyecto de IMB para la nueva sede de Naturgas* en el antiguo centro farmacéutico de la Calle General Concha de Bilbao, edificio catalogado como de Protección Básica por el Plan Urbanístico de la ciudad. Esta catalogación de edificio histórico ha obligado a mantener las fachadas del mismo vaciando completamente su interior para volver a construir un inmueble de nueva planta basado en el ecodiseño. La inauguración oficial del mismo tuvo lugar el pasado mes de Abril de 2013 tras una inversión de más de 17 millones de euros por parte de la compañía energética.




































*
More Info*​


----------



## AdemA (Sep 19, 2002)

*Zorrozaurre Bridge, Arenas y Asociados​*


> > Pese a no tener nombre oficial todavía, el primer puente de Zorrozaurre ya tiene forma. La firma de ingeniería Arenas y Asociados ha sido la encargada de realizar el proyecto que unirá Deusto con Zorrozaurre una vez se haya abierto el Canal de Deusto para convertir la península en isla.
> > *Más*


*MORE INFO*​


----------



## AdemA (Sep 19, 2002)

*Public Housings in Torresolo, Leioa​*


















> Leioa sigue adelante en la construcción de nuevas viviendas de VPO en su municipio. Esta vez es el turno de Torresolo, el nuevo barrio que ya se encuentra en construcción entre la Avanzada y el barrio de Ondiz, junto a las instalaciones deportivas de Pinósolo.


*VPO Neinor










VPO Sukia










VPO Jauregizar






*
http://wp.me/p1BKLe-ST


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica (Oct 24, 2011)

> *Indautxu Square / JAAM sociedad de arquitectura*
> 
> Architects: JAAM sociedad de arquitectura
> Location: Museo Plaza, Bilbao, Biscay, Spain
> ...


http://www.archdaily.com/page/24/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

amazing!


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

That looks good.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Operación Garellano | 116m | 36pl | 33pl | 30pl | 28pl | 24pl 
































AdemA said:


> De hoy mismo, confirmación de la información de tretten:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Bilbao | New San Mamés Stadium



igaribi said:


> Fotos de Julen Zabalo:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

more:



igaribi said:


> Fotos de Luis luisito-luison @Luisluisotolui1:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Operación Garellano 



martpres said:


> Pues yo también os muestro mi "tanda" de este fin de semana.
> 
> Esta es del jueves subiendo al pagasarri con la bici, nunca es mala hora para aprovechar y sacar fotos de SMB:





enelasdad said:


> Vista panorámica de la zona de Basurto, desde Kobeta:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

san mames






martpres said:


> Pues yo también os muestro mi "tanda" de este fin de semana.
> 
> 
> Estas son del Viernes, que me di una vuelta por Bilbao con la cámara:


----------



## AdemA (Sep 19, 2002)

*Obras Operación Garellano: Actualización Abril 2014​*

























​
http://bilbaoenconstruccion.com/2014/04/23/obras-de-la-operacion-garellano-actualizacion-abril-2014/


----------



## AdemA (Sep 19, 2002)

*Isozaki Atea Towers, Bilbao​*


> *Bilbao's Skyscrapers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Maximalist (Dec 1, 2007)

New San Mames is looking very good!


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

AMAZING!! 

Can't wait to visit this coming year!


----------



## AdemA (Sep 19, 2002)

*Kössler Project: Housings where the old Kössler Ibérica Factory was*








​


Bilbao en Construcción! said:


> En pleno centro de la metrópoli, junto a la estación de Metro Bilbao de Astrabudua y a un paso de otros proyectos fundamentales para el futuro del Gran Bilbao (como La Punta en Sestao, Urban Galindo en Barakaldo y el contiguo Parque Empresarial Elkar Bide de Erandio) Eslora Proyectos e Iñaki Aurrekoetxea (IA+B Aquitectos) han desarrollado sobre una parcela de unos 20.000 m2 un proyecto que incluye 4 edificios residenciales en forma de abanico cuyo interior albergará zonas verdes y de esparcimiento.



























http://wp.me/p1BKLe-UA


----------



## AdemA (Sep 19, 2002)

*Museoalde Building​*









Bilbao en Construcción! said:


> El solar del edificio IFAS en Alameda Mazarredo lleva siendo objeto de todo tipo de especulaciones durante la última década. En el año 2007 Iñaki Azkuna expresaba su deseo de que Frank Gehry diseñara un nuevo edificio en ese mismo solar. Por otro lado, tanto La Caixa como Naturgas Energía mostraron su deseo de hacerse con el estratégico solar para levantar su nueva sede en Bilbao. Todo eso quedó en agua de borrajas y ahora, 8 años después, ya conocemos el diseño del edificio de uso mixto que se levantará en tan emblemática ubicación.


Estado actual del solar:









Ubicación:












Bilbao en Construcción! said:


> Promovido por la UTE Eslora Proyectos y Jaureguizar y diseñado por el estudio bilbaíno Agvar Arquitectos y Carlos Albisu, el Edificio Museoalde rematará la Alameda Mazarredo salvando el desnivel entre esta calle y la ría de Bilbao. En total alcanzará 17 pisos de altura, 3 entre el nivel del Paseo de Uribitarte y Mazarredo y 14 más sobre el nivel de la propia Alameda.
> 
> *Más*


Más renders:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^

very nice!


----------



## AdemA (Sep 19, 2002)

*ZORROTZAURRE: AN ISLAND FOR LIVING, WORKING AND PLEASURE*

The Zorrotzaurre project is the latest major urban renewal project to commence in Bilbao. It is an integral and sustainable plan that recuperates a currently derelict site to convert it into a new quarter, well-connected to the rest of the city, with affordable housing, environmentaly-friendly business areas, social and cultural installations as well as spacious green areas for people’s enjoyment.

The Master Plan for the project was designed by the prestigious architect Zaha Hadid, and includes the conversion of the current Zorrotzaurre peninsula into an island by the opening up of the Deusto Canal.

https://wp.me/p1BKLe-1iT
































































https://wp.me/p1BKLe-1iT


----------



## AdemA (Sep 19, 2002)

^^Works update:



igaribi said:


> Y esta es desde el Edificio Idom hasta Elorrieta.





igaribi said:


> Y estas espectaculares fotos aéreas de toda esa zona, son cortesía del amigo NUS
> @certxi, al que agradezco enormemente su aportación.





igaribi said:


> Pongo estas imágenes del incansable amigo Menimenemora que ha captado desde las alturas que rodean Bilbao, de las obras en la parte derecha del canal.


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

es todo lo que se ve frente a esa área industrial?


----------



## AdemA (Sep 19, 2002)

Josedc said:


> es todo lo que se ve frente a esa área industrial?


Se trata de la nueva isla resultante de la apertura del Canal de Deusto y la margen derecha de este canal:





























in this first phase the right bank of Deusto Canal will be urbanized and hundred of housings willl be built:


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

Bilbao is definitely one city that stands out!


----------



## AdemA (Sep 19, 2002)

New images of the Anboto tower designed by Richar Rogers and published by Arrasate (developer):


__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FB4A3EbPIpxi/


----------



## AdemA (Sep 19, 2002)

*Bilbao Intermodal*

The new bus station will be opened this month.

Timelapse of works:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^

great developments at that area of the city! but the buildings ar too simple may be... :/


----------



## AdemA (Sep 19, 2002)

*Bizkaia Dorrea is now the highest residential building of the Basque Country*



















*More images*


----------



## AdemA (Sep 19, 2002)

*2014 *



AdemA said:


> http://bilbaoenconstruccion.com/2014/04/23/obras-de-la-operacion-garellano-actualizacion-abril-2014/


*2020*











https://www.instagram.com/p/B7CHTwcg91A/?utm_source=ig_web_copy_link


----------



## AdemA (Sep 19, 2002)

*Extension of Fine Arts Museum of Bilbao by Norman Foster*


----------



## Manolo_B2 (Oct 26, 2007)

^^
Foster striting again. Wow.


----------



## AdemA (Sep 19, 2002)

*New Public Faculty of Medicine and Health Sciences *


----------



## AdemA (Sep 19, 2002)

*East Galindo Riverside Park








*


----------



## AdemA (Sep 19, 2002)

*Urban-Galindo Development
















*
Before and after:








*
New Housings:







*








































Pormetxeta Tower:


----------



## AdemA (Sep 19, 2002)

*Bilbao Barria Tower:*


----------



## AdemA (Sep 19, 2002)

*New Radisson Collection Gran Via Bilbao:




























Login • Instagram *


----------



## AdemA (Sep 19, 2002)

*Parque Serralta Development *

_Architects: David Chipperfield + IAB Studio



























_

Before and After:




















New Housings:



























Bilbao en Construcción! (@bilbaoenconstruccion) • Fotos y videos de Instagram


2,900 seguidores, 966 seguidos, 195 publicaciones - Ver fotos y videos de Instagram de Bilbao en Construcción! (@bilbaoenconstruccion)




www.instagram.com


----------



## AdemA (Sep 19, 2002)

*Moveable footbridge between Erandio and Barakaldo*

Designer: Schlaich Bergermann Partner (SBP)


----------



## AdemA (Sep 19, 2002)

*New Renders and 3 videos of the extension of Fine Arts Museum of Bilbao by Norman Foster:*

Works will start in November





































Y tres vídeos


----------



## AdemA (Sep 19, 2002)

*Otxabene development in Berango*

600 housings and 49.000 m2 of green areas


----------



## AdemA (Sep 19, 2002)

*Torresolo Sports Center *

Architect: AH Asociados
Located: Leioa


----------



## AdemA (Sep 19, 2002)

*New Housings in La Punta Development*

Architects: I3 & Equi Estudio


----------



## AdemA (Sep 19, 2002)

*More about La Punta Development in Sestao:*

In total, 1350 new housings will be built.


----------



## AdemA (Sep 19, 2002)

*Bilbao's Estuary Road Refurbishment:








*


----------



## AdemA (Sep 19, 2002)




----------



## ILTarantino (Apr 22, 2013)

AdemA said:


> *Bilbao's Estuary Road Refurbishment:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why isn't there any protective wall yet?
It seems a bit dangerous to me...


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Bilbao Fine Arts Museum extension breaks ground.


























*


















Bilbao Fine Arts Museum breaks ground | Foster + Partners


The expansion and remodelling of Bilbao Fine Arts Museum will restore the existing 20th century building, while creating a new public atrium space and contemporary art galleries in a floating pavilion.




www.fosterandpartners.com


----------

